# New addition to the family



## Branson (Feb 24, 2017)

The Lord has blessed my family with our third covenant child. My daughter, Charlie Kate, was born on February 10th. She is beautiful and healthy and already sleeps through the night except for eating! 

My father passed last year, and we found out the next week that we were having her. When we went to our first appointment, the due date was my father's birthday. It was one of those moments in life that "the works of providence due so far manifest the goodness, wisdom, and power of God as to leave men inexcusable". I just thought it was a wonderful example of God's love and wisdom! SDG!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cymro (Feb 24, 2017)

May the child experience those covenant mercies pledged by our covenant God and secured and sealed by the blood of the Lord Jesus Christ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BGF (Feb 24, 2017)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 24, 2017)

Praise God for his provision.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

